# Goat coughing, lungworms?



## Bianca Ruiz (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a new kid that is 1 month old and I got her about 4 and a half hours away from where I live, where it tends to be a bit chiller then where I am from. I have noticed she had been having a cough and her temperature is fine, I thinking she either has a cold from the weather change how it is becoming unusually cold, or she may have an infection like lungworm?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYC! So glad you joined us. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home! 

Not sure where you are... I'm not a vet but at one month old, and based on the time of year, I doubt it's lung worm. It may be the onset of pneumonia from stress of being moved and the weather changes. Could also be a case of dust or allergies... Hopefully some of the other goat pros will chime in here.

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me   will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Bianca Ruiz (Mar 9, 2018)

Thank you! I’m from Florida down south. Yeah I also was concerned if it was allergies or dust. I’m going to have to keep an eye on her and see if she shows more symptoms. Also since she is eating hay, when she is chewing cud, it seems like she is choking on it and causes her to cough. I don’t know if they could also be why she is coughing due to the amount of hay intake


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2018)

What you're calling "coughing"... could it just be her bringing up cud?


----------



## Bianca Ruiz (Mar 9, 2018)

Thank you! I’m from Florida down south.


Latestarter said:


> What you're calling "coughing"... could it just be her bringing up cud?



It might be, it occurs when she is bringing up her cud so it sounds like she is coughing. But also she has a bit of a runny nose to go along with it.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2018)

Might be time for an antibiotic shot. You should be able to pick something up at TSC or a local farm store. I'd wait just a bit and watch her closely. Problem is, at that age they can go south so danged quick. I think @babsbag has dealt with sort of thing.


----------



## Bianca Ruiz (Mar 9, 2018)

Okay thank you so much!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 9, 2018)

Agree it "could be" allergies but it could be a pneumonia start.  To be safe, if this were my animal, I'd give it some pennicilin.  It's a "won't hurt but could save" the baby type thing.  Dose is per weight, check label.  Inexpensive to buy, maybe $8.  Stress & shipping can bring this on often.  Not a biggie if treated quickly.

Lungworm issues need  a dewormer.  She's a little young for that.  

Of course, I am NOT a vet....just what I would do as a precaution for my own animal.  The young ones can go down really fast.


----------



## Bianca Ruiz (Mar 9, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> Agree it "could be" allergies but it could be a pneumonia start.  To be safe, if this were my animal, I'd give it some pennicilin.  It's a "won't hurt but could save" the baby type thing.  Dose is per weight, check label.  Inexpensive to buy, maybe $8.  Stress & shipping can bring this on often.  Not a biggie if treated quickly.
> 
> Lungworm issues need  a dewormer.  She's a little young for that.
> 
> Of course, I am NOT a vet....just what I would do as a precaution for my own animal.  The young ones can go down really fast.



Thank you so much for the advice!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 9, 2018)

Is this a bottle baby?  If not, a month old is a bit young to take away from mama.  You said her temp is fine - how is her appetite?


----------



## Bianca Ruiz (Mar 10, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Is this a bottle baby?  If not, a month old is a bit young to take away from mama.  You said her temp is fine - how is her appetite?



She is a bottle baby, her appetite is fine. She is drinking her milk normally and has already started eating hay.


----------

